# Can't seem to get hungry



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

These last few weeks i've just not been hungry at all! I've resorted to having shots of evo to try and keep my calories up.

Has this ever happened to anyone? Any tips to get my appetite back? I can usually eat everything in sight


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah run eq in your next run, along with ghrp 6.

You'll be eating everything in sight.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

wish i had that problem :lol:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Slamming oil flat out is probably not a good idea


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Zola said:


> Slamming oil flat out is probably not a good idea


why not?

its just fat calories...


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

ableton said:


> These last few weeks i've just not been hungry at all! I've resorted to having shots of evo to try and keep my calories up.
> 
> Has this ever happened to anyone? Any tips to get my appetite back? I can usually eat everything in sight


Hello mate - Try this&#8230;

In the morning on an empty stomach, drink some coconut water. I would suggest rather then the pre packed ones, if you can get a coconut and drink the water.

Option 2 as an alternative is to drink it from the pre packed ones


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

thanks people!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Start smoking weed mate, will help with appetite


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd class this as lucky lol


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Echo said:


> I'd class this as lucky lol


Not at all. Still trying to put weight on and not getting anywhere


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

ableton said:


> Not at all. Still trying to put weight on and not getting anywhere


How many calories are you trying to consume?

Are you managing to hit your calories?

What compounds are you using?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

badly_dubbed said:


> wish i had that problem :lol:


Me to mate :no:


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Try a 30-60 minute walk first thing on a morning. It really kicks my metabolism into gear.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2014)

I find chewing gum helps 30 mines before i need to eat, something to do with preparing the gut for food as it thinks you're actually eating?

Anyways, whatever the science behind it it works for me mate


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

badly_dubbed said:


> wish i had that problem :lol:


Me too!

I'm not hungry all the time but still can eat food with an apetite :bounce:


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

You need to smoke weed pwo and in the evening


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

i can be disgusting at times...










gotta always have 2 desserts! its the law!










then you have to finish the wifes....










:lol:

the waitress wasn't impressed


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

I too am having the same problem with appetite !! I had 1x mass gainer, chicken rice and broccoli x2 today plus half a large pizza from dominos and just got back from the gym and had a bowl of cereal then ill have another mass gainer if I can stomach it but that's really forcing food down too the point of being sick..... I have tried ghrp-6 in the past and it didn't work so ill try slightly smaller portions of carbs with my meals and try to up the snacks in between meals like 2x packets of fruit and nut mix and 2 scoops of peanut butter post work out and ill try and add more olive oil into my diet !!!! hope this helps slightly


----------

